
Replacing Disqus with GitHub Comments - mariuz
http://donw.io/post/github-comments/
======
darekkay
I've collected some more alternatives to host comments on a static site:
[https://darekkay.com/blog/static-site-
comments/](https://darekkay.com/blog/static-site-comments/)

~~~
jrnichols
and thanks to your article, I now know about Hexo. That's cool. Thanks for
that!

------
MrTonyD
Really interesting idea. Off topic a bit, but I've been thinking that comment
moderation really needs an overhaul. It seems like more sophisticated
algorithms could be used (is number of upvotes really the best we can do?). I
think of weighted upvotes (obviously) as well as controlling for things like
time visible and number of views. It seems to me that moderation could be made
almost fully automatic - with just a bit of oversight perhaps to confirm
judgement (weighing) of sets of users. Isn't this just predictive analytics
being applied to those who view comments?

